# Deleted



## sfprankster (Sep 8, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## muralboy (Sep 8, 2015)

Those look nutrageous, not to mention healthy 

Any recipes or do you go "mad scientist" and make it up as you go along?


----------



## sfprankster (Sep 8, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 13, 2015)

SFP, they look delicious !!!!!


----------



## sfprankster (Sep 14, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 4, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tasty nuts! We do Scarbelly's recipe several times a year. Super duper good! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154167/the-holiday-nuts


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 4, 2015)

Deleted


----------

